# Zabagione



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Robin,
Here are 2 that I use... once is 'authentic' and one is a 'stretcher'.

Classic:
8 Yolks
1/2 Cup Sugar
-mix well in a large, s/steel bowl.
1/2 Cup, sweet marsala
-stir in to egg-sugar mixture
-Over a hot water bath, whip the mixture until it thickens. It should stick to the back of a spoon and not separate. Be sure to not speed the processs too quickly as you will make scrambled eggs. Remove the bowl from the heat and set in an ice bath to cool.

'Stretched' method:
Same as above, then add 1 to 2 cups unsweetened whipped (stiff) cream. It is more fluffy and less saucy. This is the version that is also placed under the broiler just before serving. Generally it is 'spackled' on to a plate, dolloped w/fresh berries and then placed under the broiler/salamander to brown, ever so gently. Sometimes garnished w/shaved chocolate.
Hope this helps...-Jim

[This message has been edited by Jim (edited June 27, 2000).]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

[two choices from epicurious.com]

CLASSIC ZABAGLIONE 
This recipe can be prepared in 45 minutes or less.

This foamy custard is a traditional Italian dessert. Delicious with no accompaniment at all, it's even better spooned over fresh fruit or served with biscotti.

Be sure to have anything else you plan to serve with the zabaglione ready to go, as it really is best eaten just seconds off the stove.

3 large egg yolks 
1/4 cup sugar 
2 tablespoons dry Marsala

Have ready an instant-read thermometer in a cup of hot water. In a metal bowl with a whisk or a hand-held electric mixer beat together all ingredients until combined well. Set bowl over a saucepan of barely simmering water and beat mixture until tripled in volume and thermometer registers 140°F, about 5 minutes. To ensure that eggs are cooked, beat mixture 3 minutes more.

Serve zabaglione immediately.

Serves 4. Gourmet February 1999

_____________________________

When showing me his straightforward technique for making this traditional dessert, chef Cesare Giaccone (at Da Cesare restaurant in Albaretto della Torre) credited a parrish priest in a nearby hamlet for giving him new understanding of zabaglione. Whether that meant pointers or inspiration was hard to tell, but knowing that this ambrosia has such a godly source allows me to enjoy it even more!

3 large egg yolks at room temperature 
3 tablespoons sugar 
3 tablespoons Moscato d'Asti wine
Garnish: butter or hazelnut cookies, or fresh fruit (like peaches, mango, or berries)

Place ingredients in a 2-quart pot (copper is nice but not essential). If you want to duplicate Cesare's paiolo, which is a pot with a rounded bottom, use a copper or stainless-steel bowl, holding the edge with a pot holder.

Beat ingredients with a hand mixer at high speed until foamy. Place over medium heat and continue beating. The mixture will thicken and increase greatly in volume. When mixture feels warm, remove the pot from heat. Continue beating, periodically placing the pot back over heat and quickly removing the pot again once the mixture is warm. Do not overheat it or you will curdle the eggs. Practice makes perfect. When ready, the zabaglione will be thick, foamy, and warm - but not hot - to the touch.

Serves 4.


----------

